# PSA: Bosch ICON wiper adapters don't fit



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Had to do a significant amount of clearancing with a dremel and they barely fit. The structural integrity is probably compromised but hopefully it will hold together.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did they not provide adapters? I’ve ran Bosch Icon and Focus on my 2019 Atlas without issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Vehicle Part Finder | Bosch Auto Parts
Some of them have an adapter and some of them not


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Were they 21OE and 26OE? If not, that is the reason why they don't fit. They must say 21OE and 26OE so they have proper adapters and as far as I remember, they are slightly more expensive too but I might be wrong.

I run Icons in my 2019 with no issues. They fit like a glove.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

What number was on the adapters you used? It's right on top of whatever is installed.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Mustang Matt said:


> What number was on the adapters you used? It's right on top of whatever is installed.


I don't have any numbers









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I recall per the instructions it’s the B style connector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I went through this and posed about it a while back. New icons fit. There are older icons out there that are floating around as old stock that do NOT fit. Unfortunately the old ones use the same part number. I was able to get the adapters that are needed for free by contacting Bosch Icon's social media.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Do you see the 2 in my photo. It should be right there. I tried all the other adapters. No go


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

speed51133! said:


> I went through this and posed about it a while back. New icons fit. There are older icons out there that are floating around as old stock that do NOT fit. Unfortunately the old ones use the same part number. I was able to get the adapters that are needed for free by contacting Bosch Icon's social media.


Ugh. I guess that solves it.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

I had the same issue back in the day with my wife's 2012 Passat. They were _just_ too big exactly like the picture shows. After that mess, I just started buying wipers from the dealer. In the end, the cost wasn't that far off from the Icons anyway.


----------



## NoTorq (Jul 14, 2015)

I've noticed that all aftermarkets don't fit well. But factory aren't too expensive so i just get oem


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I was at my VW dealership 2 days ago and stop by parts department 
They had Bosch Icon wiper blades on the counter for technician to replace on one of the cars in the shop🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Okay, I'm an idiot. The bosch twitter support said it was adapter 4. I dug them out of the trash and tried them again for the 10th time and they worked.


----------



## surferbum (2 mo ago)

Worked for my 2019 Porsche Cayenne (adapter 4👍). Getting the already installed adapter requires some brute force.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I just got the 26OE and 22OE for my 2021.5 Atlas SEL-P. The Icon adapter size that ended up working was the #4 that comes with the OE version. The video above on how to remove the default one was also super helpful, as it has to be removed before the #4 can be inserted.


----------



## koukourock (1 mo ago)

Adaptor 4 worked with my 2018 Tiguan. Thanks everyone


----------



## Moose Muscles (Aug 14, 2021)

NewJettaLease said:


> I just got the 26OE and 22OE for my 2021.5 Atlas SEL-P. The Icon adapter size that ended up working was the #4 that comes with the OE version. The video above on how to remove the default one was also super helpful, as it has to be removed before the #4 can be inserted.


I just got the 26/22 OE set as well but the 22" is longer than the 21" that comes on it, the passenger side and driver side look like they will overlap while in the down position.

Adapter #4 also seems to be a super tight fit with those little "ears" at the end of it. I will give it another shot tomorrow after work when it warms up a little. Too cold tonight to continue on. Like all easy projects, I figured it would be a simple process like every other car i've ever owned, but German engineering wins again against aftermarket parts


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Just for the record, adapter 4 is the one you need for the Atlas, not adapter 2 which comes installed on the blades.


----------



## Johnny858 (Jul 15, 2021)

Anyone using Silicone Wiper blades? Any recommendations?


----------

